

Ask HN: How were you able to find you passion ( If you have )? - FameofLight


======
inieves
Some trial and error... But critically... I am 30 now and I believe I am doing
my passion. I hit an "inflection point." that point had some key parts... I
got intensely focused for several weeks, studied like crazy, to earn a
position at google. I didn't get in, though they are constantly recruiting
me.. Strange indeed. But... That focus and subsequent denial caused me to
consider my future path in life... Very, very seriously... And I decided that
in fact all life experiences of all people are NOT the same. I wanted a better
life for myself despite my rejection, and I wanted to be happy on that path.
No more bullshit anymore. And so by stripping away all my future path options
that consisted of varying degrees of bullshit, I was left with paths that
constituted things I was passionate about. Things I really cared about. And so
the problem reduced to me instantly growing up and seeing all the nonsense
around me. And opting out of it. If you are having problems finding your
passion, you either need more different life experiences to push you one way
or another... Or you need to be more critical of the experiences you have
already had. Finally, once I realized what it was that I was "passionate"
about, I committed to it, prioritized it very highly and focused on it. And I
had no problem doing that. It made me happier to do that.. That was the
positive feedback I needed to confirm that in fact it was my passion. ;)

------
Zakuzaa
Trial and error.

